

Ask HN: First client for web dev - TobbenTM

I'm getting my first client (personal, non-business) for a custom project and I'm a bit unsure as of how to handle some things, and I would appreciate some tips, most economical.<p>When getting the domain, which will cost X$ per year as well as the hosting, should I register it in my name, and pay for it myself while charging the client? 
Or should I set it all up in his name, with all expenses going directly to him, while I take the fee for creating the site?<p>If option 1, should I charge per year?<p>I Appreciate any tips/advice.
Thanks
======
byoung2
For domains, you can sign up to be a reseller with a number of registrars. I
use resellerclub because they are one of the few who don't charge a monthly
fee for this and they have a nice API. They take all of your billing info, and
allow you to enter your clients' info. They charge you one price and you
charge the client another, and they can handle all communication like renewal
reminders, etc. directly with the client if you want. It's better to have the
domain in the client's name, not yours.

~~~
TobbenTM
Oh, did not know about that, thanks!

~~~
kellros
That's some good advice. Usually if the projects' price is steep, I'd suggest
the client to pick for themselves and foot the bill. Even though it costs the
same, it doesn't seem like it's your expense.

------
hostinreviews
yes sir if the site is going to be his then the domain and web hosting should
be under his name, and as far as your charges it could be 1 time fee if you
are going to built the site and he will take care of it after you are done, or
if they need you to take care of it then you charge them monthly or hourly
based usually about 30 bucks per hour. <http://easywebhostingreviews.com/>

